# Acetyl-L-carnitine is amazing.



## BulgarianPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

So i've been taking one pill (500 mg) daily for the last few days and i think it is the cure!! It works for me on so many levels: decreases anxiety a lot, makes me want to be more social, lessens my negative thinking and hesitation, and it may sound wierd but it actually makes thoughts and words come to me faster. 

Being an introvert, i'm pretty slow to think of things to say sometimes cuz i have to process it more and turn it over in my brain, but this makes me feel almost *gasp* extroverted. 

Possibly could be the placebo effect (god i hope not) so ill keep u guys updated. Wish there was a way my b/f could sneak it into my food :b


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

What kind are you taking? I have been taking Soy Lecithin Granules and I think I am doing a little better, but I definitely am not having superb results.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

1 day and low dose. its the placebo effect most likely lol.


----------



## BulgarianPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

> I think the lecithin thing you're taking is a weaker version of acetyl-l-carnitine, that may be why it's not working. or maybe it doesn't have the carnitine in it (cuz i think that's the ingredient that does the job). I got mine from GNC for an outrageous $35 but so far it is worth it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

nevermind i was thinking of acetyl-choline which i think is different.


----------



## BulgarianPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

so yeah...i've come to the conclusion that this stuff sucks. It actually worked for the first week but then i started getting headaches and stomachaches like mad. seems like anything i try works for the first week only - boo for the placebo effect!


----------



## Vic (Aug 9, 2006)

I would keep going for at least a month if the side-effects are tolerable to see if anything changes. I really doubt any beneficial long-term changes would occur in the first week of use.


----------



## Machine (Oct 31, 2006)

I never had side effects on pretty much anything and I've handled over 114 substances. Do you have any digestive problems prior to taking the Acety-L-cartinine?


----------



## Pedrocas (Nov 28, 2010)

Can I suggest one thing?...reduce the dose to half of what you are taking.
add some alpha lipoic acid on the proportion of 1 to 4 of acetyl-lcarnitine.
and to top it up add some 50 mcg of Hurzepine A on a daily bases. Take 2 days off a week then start all over again.
If you are having head aches is because the dose is too hight for your body to deal with it.
I had the same problem initially so i learned that reducing the dosage a bit works wonders!
I'm on this combination for about a month now and it was the most fantastic set of suplements that i ever tried! I talk and talk and talk, i concentrate much better on studies and i can exercise like mad without feeling exhausted!! and sleep is so much more restful...People say i am such a positive person now! i dont believe its placebo. if so it would already had worked with the B-complex. Lets see what the future brings
but so far so good!


----------

